# Memory Care occupancy classification?



## mtlogcabin (Jul 8, 2014)

2012 IBC

We have started a discussion with a retirement home that is an R-2 and would like to convert one wing and some existing apartments into a memory care facility which will require restricted/controlled egress for the residents

Would you classify this as an I-2 or a possible I-3 condition 2 through 5?


----------



## cda (Jul 8, 2014)

What was the question???

Oh yea I-2


----------



## Frank (Jul 8, 2014)

See also 2015 I-1 condition 2 that was created especially for these occupancies.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jul 8, 2014)

I do not have access to the 2015 and the state will not be adopting them anytime soon. Can you post the section and maybe we can use it as an "alternate"


----------



## Frank (Jul 8, 2014)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> I do not have access to the 2015 and the state will not be adopting them anytime soon. Can you post the section and maybe we can use it as an "alternate"


We don't have the 2015 as printed yet and I don't see it in the free online codes (It was just released in book form a couple weeks ago), but here is the gist of a modification to the 2009 code that we approved last summer for momory care in an I-1 building.

Difficulties

To allow more than 5 (35 proposed) residents with memory care (non-ambulatory).

Proposed Alternative

We have modified IBC Section 308.2 to comply with Section 308.3.2 of the G31-12 (2015 IBC).  This new I-1 Condition 2 occupancy will provide Memory Care residents needing assistance by not more than one staff member while responding to any emergency situation to complete building evacuation.

link to change monograph

http://www.iccsafe.org/cs/codes/Documents/2012-13cycle/Proposed-A/02_IBC-G.pdf


----------



## timjn (Feb 19, 2018)

Can you post the section and maybe we can use it as an "alternate"


mtlogcabin said:


> 2012 IBC
> 
> We have started a discussion with a retirement home that is an R-2 and would like to convert one wing and some existing apartments into a memory care facility which will require restricted/controlled egress for the residents
> 
> Would you classify this as an I-2 or a possible I-3 condition 2 through 5?


Can you post the section and maybe we can use it as an "alternate"


----------

